# BAC 2400cc V-Twin engine for sale (used in Meyer Stayer/Pacer)



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 29, 2013)

We don't have the motorcycle, just the engine, but you can see it was used in this example


----------



## Boris (Nov 29, 2013)

Talk about a no-nonsense bike!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2013)

gobbs of torque!


----------



## omwmike (Nov 29, 2013)

*how much?*

how much? what year is it?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 3, 2013)

*price*

10,000 euros including shipping

1910s - early 20s


----------



## Peter Kite (Nov 19, 2014)

*BAC-Meyer pacer engine*

On a thread last year you quoted the price for the engine illustrated as 10,000 euros. Is it by anychance still for sale? If so I would be interested to buy it.
Please contact me by email,  pete.kite@virgin.net
Many thanks,
Pete


----------

